# Oil plate insulator access door



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

IIRC there was a couple threads on this in the past and the consensus was you have the buy the entire skid plate for some stupid reason


----------



## Diablozoe (Sep 24, 2016)

WillL84 said:


> IIRC there was a couple threads on this in the past and the consensus was you have the buy the entire skid plate for some stupid reason


Yea I think that’s what has to happen. Thanks.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> IIRC there was a couple threads on this in the past and the consensus was you have the buy the entire skid plate for some stupid reason


That was me in one of those threads. I drove cross-country and the dealership in Olympia WA didn't secure the access door. It bounced and scraped and destroyed itself. I came home to Central Illinois and my local dealership warrantied a replacement skid plate. Yes, they have to order the whole thing. The access door cannot be ordered as a separate part.


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Does anyone know the part # for the whole under motor/trans cover/splash guard ? I have looked on GMparts direct an can not find it.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

sledstorm1 said:


> Does anyone know the part # for the whole under motor/trans cover/splash guard ? I have looked on GMparts direct an can not find it.


I think this is the part number: 39142248.

It's called an "INSULATOR, Front Compartment Pan" .

I wasn't sure of your year or trim level. Also, the transmission type was requested on one GM parts site.

Anyway, poke around on some of the GM parts websites to be sure.






GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts | GMPartsDirect.com


Online sales of genuine GM and AC-Delco parts and accessories for all GM makes and models. Also offers GM restoration parts.




www.gmpartsdirect.com






http://www.gmpartsgiant.com/







Wholesale GM Parts Direct To Your Door | GM Parts Online


GMPartsOnline.net Offers A HUGE Selection Of Genuine GM Parts at Wholesale Prices. We Are A GM Certified Parts Retailer - Learn More!




www.gmpartsonline.net









GM Parts Online - Buy OEM GM Parts direct and save up to 40%


Buy GM OEM parts online, direct from GM. OEM GM parts diagrams, fast shipping and expert support!



www.wholesalegmpartsonline.com









GM Parts Warehouse | OEM GM Parts | GmPW


We sell OEM GM replacement parts at wholesale pricing. Our parts experts help you get the right part by checking fitment by VIN prior to shipping.




www.gmpartswarehouse.com









Wholesale GM parts online | Genuine OEM Parts Warehouse | Dealer | Auto Parts Catalog | GM Outlet


GMOutletParts.com provides the complete catalog of new original genuine General Motors parts direct & accessories for 1995 through 2018 GM vehicles. OEM Parts for Chevrolet, Pontiac, Buick, Cadillac, GMC, Hummer, Saturn, Oldsmobile vehicles.




www.gmoutletparts.com





Doug

.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I ran the part number on google and images showed the entire pan but some where from European models. Same part number but can't verify by looking at a photo. Not enough details.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

I wonder if this piece is now sold as 2 separate pieces. I found 2 splash shields, left and right, that remind me of the gen1 issue when GM started having the dealers cut a swath out of the bottom cover.

Here are the 2 "splash shields" I found:
​39026302 / Splash Shield, RIGHT​39026300 / Splash Shield, LEFT​





Splash Shields for 2018 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com





These I found sorting thru the product trees. Conversely, the one-piece cover was more difficult to find on the GM parts sites.

EDIT: And, at ~$120, almost 3x the price of the 2 shields, the "insulator" may not be what's requested. Given none of the GM parts sites had a definitive pic, either the insulator is something other than a bottom cover, or maybe the vendors have jacked the price up knowing the 1-piece covers are out of production.

Doug

.


----------

